# How-to: Remove engine cover on 9N Polo (Mk6)



## mole (May 19, 2002)

I decided to post this as I have had a few e-mails asking if I knew how to remove the engine cover on the new Polo.
The pics aren't *that* clear but I will do my best to explain how it's done.

Here is a pic of the cover in question:








*How to:*

It is held on by four "fixings", one in each corner. They consist of plastic "spikes" which push into rubber things.
So.... Grab the cover at the front corners with both hands and pull upwards quite hard, you can't break it, so just PULL! 
The rubber things will come off of the plastic "spikes", repeat at the back end.
Once it is off, you will need to remove the pipe connecting the cover to the engine.
In the pic below, it is highlighted by a blue circle.

The yellow circle shows the inlet - where you'd connect a nice K&N cone filter








The red circles show the plastic "spikes" which push into the rubber things on the cover.








This pic shows a close up of a "spike"
















This shows the bottom of the cover once off, the rubbers are highlighted.









Hope this helps, I'm no good as describing how to do it but it is so easy








Thanks, Mole.


[Modified by mole, 5:45 PM 10-15-2002]


----------



## vwpowerGTSR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: How-to: Remove engine cover on 9N Polo (mole)*

Thanks Mole. 
Why don´t you have a K&n Filter?


----------



## polo2k (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: How-to: Remove engine cover on 9N Polo (vwpowerGTSR)*

for any 1.4 8v owners its a lot simpler ...
find small screwdriver (flat) and pry off the 2 circular clips 2/3 of the way to the front 
then u will see a 10mm bolt in each hole... no surprises here... un screw this bolt you may need deep reach socets or an extention 
the front will now lift up you now need to yank (i find it better (or did kn now







)to put my hands at the back on the sides that run parralel to the sides of the car- otherwise you WILL trap your fingers between the cover and the bulkhead)and voila there is a pipe (maybe 2) that will only allow you to lift it 3"/10cm but if i remember rightly they are in clips .. if you pull a little more they pop out and you can see to get the pipes off. 
note 1 remember that if you want to change the air filter it is in there and the screws are ONLY accesible from underneath (oh btw it is 2 filters







)
note 2 if a K&N is fitted then they will suply you with : 1 cone filter with ONE hole in the base 1 plastic elbow 1 piece of hose and other assorted assecorys i.e. air duct. the original filter on the 8v (others?) has TWO breathers and k&n only allow one that slides into the tube so that you have
FILTER --> ELBOW--> K&N SUPPLIED HOSE --> ORIGINAL HOSE FOR BREATHER WHICH SLIDES INTO THE K&N SUPPLIED ONE
if yo insert the breather into the filter as per instructions then you will think you have an oil leak as the original breather has a valve (i burned aprox 1L of oil/ leaked in 15,000KM) i have not found a solution yet, if anyone has any ideas please tell me and i have already looked at the orij breather and its part of the cover
thats all folks sorry for the long post







oh and hijacking this thread


----------



## mole (May 19, 2002)

*Re: How-to: Remove engine cover on 9N Polo (polo2k)*

vwpowerGTSR - Will have soon I think








polo2k - That's only for the old polo isn't it?


----------



## vwpowerGTSR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: How-to: Remove engine cover on 9N Polo (mole)*

Thanks Mole
Finally I did it










[Modified by vwpowerGTSR, 4:14 PM 10-16-2002]


----------



## mole (May 19, 2002)

*Re: How-to: Remove engine cover on 9N Polo (vwpowerGTSR)*

Glad to hear it


----------

